# Spend my $5000. What would you buy?



## Rookie blinger (Nov 3, 2013)

I need some expert advice. I have a fairly inexpensive heat press and after several orders, I am ready to upgrade to a better way of doing things. I have done mainly T shirts and hoodies up to this point, but I have a couple of customers asking for bling rhinestone designs and general apparel to sell to cheerleading teams. I think the bling shirts and glitter designs will sell very well to them. I have about five thousand to invest and this is what I am thinking that I will purchase:

Hotronics auto open 16x20 heat press
Roland GX-24 cutter
Corel Draw package

I have seen the press & cutter packaged for a little over 3 grand. This is hard earned money that I want to spend the right way and be set with my business for at least a couple of years. Any advice, different opinions, places to purchase? All of your help and expertise is appreciated.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

I would go out to eat and then by some carne for a big cookout.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Start with Sandy Jo at Rhinestone Templates She has a lot of videos there. 

For Rhinestones I would get WinPCSignPro over Corel.

You are going to need blast material and mask as well as the stones. That should pretty much chew up the $5K plus some.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Rick it's not about the amount of money you spend... I think $5,000 to get started is kinda crazy money... I think you can certainly do well with less than half that... 

Let's start with the heat press... Yes the Hotronixs Heat Press is the most well known brand... Full disclosure I have one... But only because I was a bit of a fool when I bought mine... Knowing what I know now I would not purchase again but not because there is anything wrong with Hotronix... But because there are similar models for far, far less money...

16x20 Auto Open Heat Press

I could buy nearly 3 of these for one Hotronix and this is the same size, same auto open and even has a draw drawer which is kinda nice... 

On the cutter... Again I think the Roland GX-24 is an OK choice... But I do feel you are spending way to much money... I cut with a GCC Bengal all day long everyday and for less than half the cost of the Roland GX-24 to boot!...

GCC Bengal GCC Vinyl Cutters and Plotters [] - $890.00 : Synergy 17

Now the one thing the Roland does do is contour cut printed graphics where the GCC Bengal does not but that was not an issue for me... I don't do anything that would require a contour cut... That said you can get a GCC cutter that does contour cut for almost $1,000 less than a Roland GX-24 and honestly I've never heard a bad word about GCC cutters really... 

As for WinPC over CorelDRAW... That is more of a personal choice but I would vote CorelDRAW all the way... Go on YouTube and you will see 10's of thousands of instructional videos for CorelDRAW... You don't find that kind of support for WinPC... 

But again software is totally a personal preference... At the end of the day they will both do the same thing it's just getting there might take you longer with one program over another... I can tell you I can run circles around WinPC Sign in CorelDRAW as there are many specialized tools available for CorelDRAW as extensions to do what we want... With WinPC you don't have those added specialized extensions available... 

So save you some money... Maybe at least a couple thousand... Use that money for supplies... 

Kevin


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I totally agree with Kevin, I have the Vesta heat press and I love it. I also have a GCC cutter, I have the PumaIII 24" with the optical eye for contour cut.. it's been cutting daily for the past 3 years. It's a workhorse.


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

I also would go with CorelDRAW and a macro or two over WinPCSIGN any day of the week.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I have several rhinestone software programs that are not macros and you do not have to have Corel Draw to run them. 

The plus side to owning one of these types of programs over a macro plug in for Corel Draw is that you can cut directly from the rhinestone program to the cutter. With a macro you usually have to export the file out of Corel Draw and import it into your cutter's software program. Sometimes after exporting and importing into another program it will change the size of your circles in the design pattern. Most basic cutter software programs do not have a feature to change the circle sizes back to the original size so you are basically stuck with the new circle size the program selects for you. I have yet to find the answer as to why this happens but it does. 

For first time buyers I personally would suggest buying an all in one rhinestone program that allows you to cut directly to your cutter. They may be a little bit more pricey than a macro but will allow you to do everything within the program itself and you will only have to learn one program instead of multiple programs for designing and cutting.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey Rookie, you might consider leasing a better automatic rhinestone machine, heat press and software bundle - spend around $350/month - and use the rest of those funds for marketing and groceries while you get going.


----------



## Rookie blinger (Nov 3, 2013)

BlingItOn said:


> I have several rhinestone software programs that are not macros and you do not have to have Corel Draw to run them.
> 
> The plus side to owning one of these types of programs over a macro plug in for Corel Draw is that you can cut directly from the rhinestone program to the cutter. With a macro you usually have to export the file out of Corel Draw and import it into your cutter's software program. Sometimes after exporting and importing into another program it will change the size of your circles in the design pattern. Most basic cutter software programs do not have a feature to change the circle sizes back to the original size so you are basically stuck with the new circle size the program selects for you. I have yet to find the answer as to why this happens but it does.
> 
> For first time buyers I personally would suggest buying an all in one rhinestone program that allows you to cut directly to your cutter. They may be a little bit more pricey than a macro but will allow you to do everything within the program itself and you will only have to learn one program instead of multiple programs for designing and cutting.


The problem I would have with this is that I also do vinyl, plastisol and glitter designs for apparel. So I would need more than just the rhinestone program for those designs/artwork (I'm guessing). 
At this point, I am just designing whatever I am wanting to use on CadworxLive and going that route for shirt designs or I am paying one of the transfer companies, Transfer Express, Versatans or Stahls to make me something custom. I am wanting to be self sufficient and not have to wait on them to draw something up, email me the proof, me make changes and start over again each time. I want to be able to do as much as I can on my own and not have to pay another "middle man" to do my work. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Jodiwill1 (Jan 11, 2013)

You will need a Rhinestone macro for Corel draw. Also winpcsign 2014 is good I have both Corel and winpcsign and I use booth.


----------



## Rookie blinger (Nov 3, 2013)

MarStephenson761 said:


> Hey Rookie, you might consider leasing a better automatic rhinestone machine, heat press and software bundle - spend around $350/month - and use the rest of those funds for marketing and groceries while you get going.


You definitely have my attention. I'm not sure that I am doing the volume just yet to warrant that, but I would like to get the info to see what my options are. Would you PM me with more info about this? I will go to the web site and check out what I can. Thanks for the info


----------



## Rookie blinger (Nov 3, 2013)

I have 2 comments or observations to make:

1. I have gotten more useful information on these boards than I could have gotten anywhere else in such a short period of time. There are some super helpful people on here that have given some very good advice for someone fairly new to the business.

2. Trying to learn what equipment to purchase, what company to use, which programs to utilize for what you are wanting to do......it's like going back to graduate school. Overwhelming....


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

I agree with @BlingItOn. I started out with a KNK Maxx cutter which came with its own software. I started my rhinestones on that and I also do lots of vinly and it is all done on the same machine and software. I can't comment about corel, I got the trial and could not make heads from toes, so I'm going to be content with my Maxx and software. I did it this way for three years and now I have an automatic rhinestone machine (DECOR). My initial investment when I started was $2,000 and I made it back with my first two orders (for the same program). Every thing I have invested in since all resulted directly from that $2,000 initial investment.
Good luck


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I have WinPC2014, Corel 5 & 6 and Oobling.. I use the WinPC probably 90% of the time. I also do vinyl and glitter vinyl work and use the WinPC for it. The 10% of the time I use Vinyl Master, but that is for when we are doing lettering for big jobs like race car, business signs and vehicles etc...


----------



## Rookie blinger (Nov 3, 2013)

shayne0307 said:


> I agree with @BlingItOn. I started out with a KNK Maxx cutter which came with its own software. I started my rhinestones on that and I also do lots of vinly and it is all done on the same machine and software. I can't comment about corel, I got the trial and could not make heads from toes, so I'm going to be content with my Maxx and software. I did it this way for three years and now I have an automatic rhinestone machine (DECOR). My initial investment when I started was $2,000 and I made it back with my first two orders (for the same program). Every thing I have invested in since all resulted directly from that $2,000 initial investment.
> Good luck


Shayne. Love the site and your work is great! Thank you for the info.


----------



## Rookie blinger (Nov 3, 2013)

shayne0307 said:


> I agree with @BlingItOn. I started out with a KNK Maxx cutter which came with its own software. I started my rhinestones on that and I also do lots of vinly and it is all done on the same machine and software. I can't comment about corel, I got the trial and could not make heads from toes, so I'm going to be content with my Maxx and software. I did it this way for three years and now I have an automatic rhinestone machine (DECOR). My initial investment when I started was $2,000 and I made it back with my first two orders (for the same program). Every thing I have invested in since all resulted directly from that $2,000 initial investment.
> Good luck


Shayne. If you don't mind sharing, where did you get your equipment? If you would rather PM, that's fine too


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I purchased my first heat press from Pro World over 5 years ago and it's still going strong. It's a transpro and I think I paid around $300. Yes when this one stops working I will probably replace it with something that has a few more bells and whistles but for now this one gets the job done. I have no regrets starting out with something that was less expensive.

Until you know where your venture is going to take you I don't think that there is any need to spend top $ for high end equipment right off the bat. In my opinion the less expensive choices can get you there just as quickly.


----------



## Rookie blinger (Nov 3, 2013)

I think I'm pretty set with the heat press I currently have. Now it's down to deciding which cutter to get?? GCC Expert 24, Expert 24 LX or Expert Pro. Honestly don't even know the difference between them?


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

I got my cutter through Sandy McCauley at www.iloveknk.com. She worked with me through everything from what machine best works for what I needed to do, setting up the machine, installing the software and training. It's been almost 3 years and I just had to call on her a few weeks ago for an issue I was having and she jumped right in and got everything taken care of and resolved......Even if I find something cheaper, the service I get from her is priceless. So if I need anything, I will check to see if she has it first before looking at someone else.....So I will refer you to her without any doubt that you will be in excellent hands.


----------



## serdnaclsg87 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have the KNK Zing and it works great for me, the width capability has been more than enough too. I have a separate cutter for vinyl when I need something large. I use CorelDRAW and rStones 2 for rhinestone designs.

I actually started with a Cricut, which cut the circles in oblong shapes lol.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## printmedia365 (Nov 29, 2013)

if your gonna spend the whole 5k look for a eco solvent printer in running condition mimaki or mutoh shouldnt be that hard to find . Then you'll hae the full ticket printer,cutter , heat press. Lots of products you can offer


----------



## Rookie blinger (Nov 3, 2013)

OK, just to update. I have purchased a GCC Expert 24 cutter and it should be here next week. I listened to some good advice and decided against the Expert LX as I was advised that I honestly did not need it for what I was doing. That saved me about $200. 

I am now in the market for a laptop, as mine is about 5 years old and has outdated everything on it. So I ask for your advise/opinions again. I am going with a Windows base b/c I will be working with CorelDraw, which will not work with Apple laptops. So I will be putting CorelDraw and some type of rhinestone software on it (not sure which one yet...whole 'nother discussion. Any help is appreciated! Thanks again for sharing your knowledge on this forum. Can't tell you how much I have learned so far.


----------



## bogiesbad (Nov 15, 2013)

Try to find one with Win7 OS.

I like NewEgg.com.


----------



## Destined4success (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello,

I just read your post regarding the KNK Zing and I visited the website, but I am still a little confused in what these machines are used for and why these would be needed in addition to a vinyl cutter? Also can they make rhinestone templates?


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

Destined4success said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just read your post regarding the KNK Zing and I visited the website, but I am still a little confused in what these machines are used for and why these would be needed in addition to a vinyl cutter? Also can they make rhinestone templates?


I don't have the Zing, I have the Maxx and it is the only cutter i have. I use it to cut rhinestone templates, cut regular vinyl and glitter vinyl


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

Destined4success said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just read your post regarding the KNK Zing and I visited the website, but I am still a little confused in what these machines are used for and why these would be needed in addition to a vinyl cutter? Also can they make rhinestone templates?


I have a Zing and I can cut just about anything with it. Vinyl, sticky flock, card stock, chip board. Only limitation is cutting width.


----------



## Sassysport (Aug 28, 2013)

I have the GCC expert LX 24 and its working great, I am sure you will be very happy with it and you will find it meets your needs.

For software, I have WinPCSign 2014 and I will be honest, it will get the job done but the program does have its issues in terms of working properly. They are always doing updates to "fix" certain issues but then new problems arise with the updates. It has been frustrating for me but the software does have features that are really great. You can re-size stones easily from any imported design and the software is fairly easy to use. Sandy Jo has several instructional videos on youtube under The Rhinestone Monkey.

Now with all that said, I have recently purchased Corel and I plan to try out several different macros to find one or more that I like because a lot of people have more then one program/macro they use for different reasons but I am not sure exactly what those reasons are so I guess I have to find out for myself through trial.


----------



## Rookie blinger (Nov 3, 2013)

Honestly that's where I am right now too. My GCC Expert will be here tomorrow for me to set up and get going. I have to purchase a new laptop and then figure out what program or program and macro to use. So many choices make it hard. I honestly just want to be able to copy a logo someone sends me or create some fairly easy artwork to use for shirts, acrylic cup designs, car decals, etc. don't want to spend $400+if I don't have to.


----------



## Sassysport (Aug 28, 2013)

I have never used Corel and I am not excited about learning a new software again but I have read a lot of posts about it not being that easy to use which is why I think I will end up needing to buy an expensive macro to help me along. Might end up being a waste of money when I already have a program that will get the job done.

WinPcSign will do exactly what you are wanting to do without needing any other software. For what it does, its very affordable compared to the other programs out there and you don't "need" any other software, macro. I am wanting to expand mainly out of curiosity to see if there is anything better to work with and to understand why so many say they use different programs for different reasons.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

Before you go purchasing any design software, try giving Inkscape a try. It's free and easy to use. May not have all the features of the more known brands, but it has been all I needed over the last two years. 

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

joey1320 said:


> Before you go purchasing any design software, try giving Inkscape a try. It's free and easy to use. May not have all the features of the more known brands, but it has been all I needed over the last two years.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


Yes - I also decided to start off with a similar program I already owned (illustrator). It may not be as fast as the others, but I can convert any line to rhinestone templates and have a little system of filling in areas. You do need to adjust the odd cut hole location, but it cost me an extra $0 and works fine for me.

On the plus side, it's an incredibly powerful program that is also great for screenprint designs


----------



## Rookie blinger (Nov 3, 2013)

joey1320 said:


> Before you go purchasing any design software, try giving Inkscape a try. It's free and easy to use. May not have all the features of the more known brands, but it has been all I needed over the last two years.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


I will be trying Inkscape this week! I am NOT a graphic designer nor do I want to become one. I will leave that to the professionals. But I do want to be able to manipulate text, fonts and some images so when a customer says "can you come up with a shirt design for us", I won't be stuck paying someone else to do it. 
Question: can I use Inkscape to redo a customers logo? Got an auto shop with a basic logo. Car outline and simple words. They don't have the artwork for it to give me. How do I do that??


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

Rookie blinger said:


> I will be trying Inkscape this week! I am NOT a graphic designer nor do I want to become one. I will leave that to the professionals. But I do want to be able to manipulate text, fonts and some images so when a customer says "can you come up with a shirt design for us", I won't be stuck paying someone else to do it.
> Question: can I use Inkscape to redo a customers logo? Got an auto shop with a basic logo. Car outline and simple words. They don't have the artwork for it to give me. How do I do that??


Hello Rookie, 
You can import a saved image into Inkscape and perform an "Auto Trace", this will turn the bitmap into a vector file. Then you can manipulate the files as needed. 

Also, if its a simple image, you can find one from the many royalty-free sites online and add the words. You can also go on dafont.com and download some fonts. You will need to clear the royalty issues with the font maker. 

Download inkscape and try it out. It's free after all haha. You can also check YouTube for many different tutorials.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Rookie blinger (Nov 3, 2013)

joey1320 said:


> Hello Rookie,
> You can import a saved image into Inkscape and perform an "Auto Trace", this will turn the bitmap into a vector file. Then you can manipulate the files as needed.
> 
> Also, if its a simple image, you can find one from the many royalty-free sites online and add the words. You can also go on dafont.com and download some fonts. You will need to clear the royalty issues with the font maker.
> ...



Thx Joey! Advice is much appreciated. Downloading Inkscape next week to try. I have pretty basic needs for design so I really don't want to fork out $400+ for the big programs.


----------

